# Huron or Clinton



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone fishing the Clinton or Huron? They should start being in the system by now...Right?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

A few days ago I hit two spots on the Clinton I know the Steelies come into, thus far no fish in as of that time. Water was really low and still a bit warm but it should be any time now. I'll probably try again sometime during today or tomorrow to see if they're there, if not I'll try for some trout - Bryon


----------



## creek trekker (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't seen anything the last two weekends. Not that I would be able to catch it if I seen it, but it is better than sitting on the couch.

A frost would be good to get rid last of the mosquitos.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

The water temp is below 60 now, but until we get some substantial rain, you're really going to have to work to find some steel. The Huron is very low.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I would say most of the river systems in se lower michigan need a good rise of water levels before they will move in.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

stinger63 said:


> I would say most of the river systems in se lower michigan need a good rise of water levels before they will move in.


 
with lake st. clair temps in the mid to upper 50's lately, would these fish be staging at the mouths of the clinton, or the spillway? i am thinking perhaps some surf fishing? has anyone tried before?


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

Reel Addiction said:


> with lake st. clair temps in the mid to upper 50's lately, would these fish be staging at the mouths of the clinton, or the spillway? i am thinking perhaps some surf fishing? has anyone tried before?


That's a pretty good idea but it looks like we'll have enough rain tomorrow to push them up. Tomorrow will probably be a good day to be fishing just inside of the lake.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

jellybread said:


> That's a pretty good idea but it looks like we'll have enough rain tomorrow to push them up. Tomorrow will probably be a good day to be fishing just inside of the lake.


 The current discharge right now is 254 cfs. Even if the rain pushes it up to 300 or 350, that's still pretty low.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't speak for Huron, but Clinton are dead for sure. no fish or fisherman at the usual spots.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I'd like to try that some time. Sounds like fun..


----------

